# Java File Copy Benchmark (auf Linux ausgeführt) (englisch)



## Anime-Otaku (1. November 2010)

Ich habe hier einen interessanten Blog-Eintrag über einen Benchmark über die verschiedenen Lösungsversuche beim Kopieren einer Datei:
(englisch)

http://java.dzone.com/articles/file-copy-java-–-benchmark


----------

